# Where to purchase holsters?



## bigdude (Sep 1, 2009)

I am looking for an over the shoulder double holster, for two semi-auto pistols. Anyone know of a reputable online source?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's my first choice. http://www.theholsterstore.com/servlet/StoreFront

#2, http://www.andrewsleather.com/

#3, http://www.donhume.com/

Good luck. :smt1099


----------



## bigdude (Sep 1, 2009)

Baldy said:


> Here's my first choice. http://www.theholsterstore.com/servlet/StoreFront
> 
> #2, http://www.andrewsleather.com/
> 
> ...


Thanks, adrewsleather has some nice holsters.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Try John O'Rourke, he can probably make what you wish. Give him at call: 1-877-680-5789. Here's his website: www.gun-holsters.com.


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

*Other makers*

Here are some great holster makers. Their cost is a little higher than Dume, Galco, longer wait time, but superb quality:

http://miltsparks.com/ Good cost for the dollar, VMII great IWB, maybe the best made, very, very long lead time, worth the wait. Sometimes you can talk to the maker of your holster. The top two pictures are Milt Sparks VMII holsters for a HK P7M8 (top) and a USP 45C, also fits a HK 45C and P30 (middle).

http://www.mitchrosen.com/product_line/product_line.html More expensive, great leather, shorter lead time, you talk to the maker. The bottom picture is Mitch Rosen for a Rohrbaugh R9.

http://www.bulmangunleather.com/welcome.html Great pricing, you talk to the maker himself, can make full sharkskin IWB, lead time is fair, great leather.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

You can easily build a Galco rig. Purchase the harness, a right hand and left hand holster. It is comfortable and can be worn with or without tie downs (i.e. no belt required). Many retailers carry the Galco line.


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

Old Padawan said:


> You can easily build a Galco rig. Purchase the harness, a right hand and left hand holster. It is comfortable and can be worn with or without tie downs (i.e. no belt required). Many retailers carry the Galco line.


Maybe this is the rig i need.I often dont wear a belt.


----------

